# Do you think VW will void my warranty if I'm a month late for the 12 month oil change?



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I only have 4K miles on it and the car has been in winter storage. I'm going to get it out this weekend and have it serviced. Actually, I'd like to do the work myself but it seem VW is really picky about what oil and filters you use. I was going to just use Mobil one and maybe go buy my filter down at VW ... or see if they'd give me one to do the work myself.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, since nobody seemed to be able to answer the question, I just burned the car,  so thanks anyway, this will be the end of this thread now>


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

